# Butler, PA  Pre Swap Open House



## Howard Gordon (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2018)

THankS FOR the invite cannot make it this year''''''''
merry christmas!


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank you very Much !!! Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 26, 2018)

Mr. H.Gordon this is gonna be great....


----------



## Brian C (Dec 30, 2018)

Is there a link or info to share about the swap itself?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 31, 2018)

Brian C said:


> Is there a link or info to share about the swap itself?



Look under shows and swaps.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 18, 2019)

Beat the snow to Butler. Check out my bike collection, and party before heading for the hotel. 45 minute drive. All welcome!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 18, 2019)

Are you gonna have snowman building contests and snowball fights?


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 18, 2019)

Post pics!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 19, 2019)

OK to arrive early!  Some guys are coming around 11am. We will be ready. All welcome!!


----------

